# newbie looking for info on moving to toronto



## mark prendergast (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there my partner and i are thinking about moving
to toronto next year or early the year after,and i am
wondering what the job market is like,i am in the oil 
industry and she is in finance also we are coming to 
toronto in feb or march next year for a visit so any help
on where to stay would be much appreciated


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

mark prendergast said:


> Hi there my partner and i are thinking about moving
> to toronto next year or early the year after,and i am
> wondering what the job market is like,i am in the oil
> industry and she is in finance also we are coming to
> ...


If you are in the oil industry then Toronto is not the place to be.


----------

